# 30K AED / month, is it enough?



## takads (Sep 7, 2009)

I know the question's been asked hundreds of times before, and i did my research on the forum, but never encountered anything similar to my case:

I'm a British Lebanese, living in Beirut. I'm a Broadcast / motion graphics designer and art director. I've been offered an all inclusive package of 30 K AED / month (approx 8100 $US) to work in a Major Free to Air Television network. I'm 30, single, currently unattached, no ex wife or kids to support or any other family member.
I have 7+ years experience in my field, worked in London, Paris, Beirut.

I'm living quite comfortably in Beirut / Lebanon with a current salary of 5500 $US / month. I manage to put aside around 2500$ / month (savings). 

My question is: Is it worth the move? Does anyone know what kind of salaries are people getting for this position?

Should i be asking for House, transport allowance? They don't seem to offer that though as it's all inclusive.

What about health/medical insurance?

Seeing as i don't lead an extravagant life, how much would my expenses amount to with the following:

1 bedroom appartment
Car lease or maybe buying a car (i drive a Seat Leon now). Not looking for luxury cars
Utilities: Cell phone bill, Electric, water and Internet
Food: take out for lunch and home made for dinner.
Entertainment: going out twice a week maybe for a drink / dinner

Whatever info you can give me would be great.

Thanks


----------



## DeeCee (Dec 13, 2008)

Takads
As you said, it really does depend on lots of factors. You seem pretty humble, so guess you're not looking for a penthouse in JBR. With a modest apartment, car and social life I'd have thought you would be about the same financially with the package you descibe, maybe a little better off. I believe that the vast majority of people get health insurance included though. Dubai has been good for me, most of the time - it can be frustrating though and i had such a good time in Beirut, i'd probably stay there myself! Push for a bit more, they can only say no.
Good luck whatever you decide to do.
DC


----------



## Jasmine13 (May 2, 2009)

Good evening,
30k per month looks confortable for a single in Dubai.

Rents for 1 bedroom vary from 60 to 90 k/annum (5000 to 7500aed/month) then its up to where you like to live.
Health insurance should be covered by your employer.
Dinner/snacks/ budget for food around 2500/3000aed/month looks also " very good for me"
You can find many good used cars in Dubai by now..check dubizzle.com for cars (and flats as well.)
Still you can save good money maybe 10 000/15000 aed/month in my opinion keeping a "humble" life style.
This is only my opinion, but i believe it can be interesting financially to come here.
Then its up to you,
Jasmine.


----------

